# Good bang for your buck co2 regulator?



## Dans85 (May 1, 2013)

Does anyone have any advise for a descent regulator for a guy on a budget? I would like to have one with a solenoid, and I would love to stay under $100, more if possible. Thanks in advance!


----------



## tipsy mcstager (Apr 6, 2013)

i have this one, $84 online. 
works well for me (75gal) a little fussy to get the bubble count right, but when set. stays put with the timer on-off cycle


----------



## Dans85 (May 1, 2013)

Have you had any trouble with the bubble counter?


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

I've heard bad things about the milwaukee's.... Specifically that the pin tends to slip, so you have to keep an eye on CO2 output and adjust it regularly as the pin slips. Mind you, I've never owned one, so this is just hearsay.

Check out community forums for people selling used regulators, and do some research to know exactly what you're looking for in a regulator. You can spend the same amount for a top-notch regulator as you would a lower-end if you buy used.


----------



## reybie (Jul 18, 2007)

I use the same reg in my setup for about 6 years now with no problem at all. I had a bubble counter on it at one point but got tired of refilling the liquid for the bubble counter. I tried mineral oil and baby oil for the bubble counter fluid but stopped doing that after I made a mess .


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Skizhx said:


> I've heard bad things about the milwaukee's.... Specifically that the pin tends to slip, so you have to keep an eye on CO2 output and adjust it regularly as the pin slips. Mind you, I've never owned one, so this is just hearsay.


That happened to mine. I went back to the beer regulator I was using.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Not saying the MA957 is the best regulator, but most of the complaints are overblown. For the most part it works fine. I do agree you have to find a good working pressure. Milwaukee recommends a working pressure far too low to hold a consistent bubble count. Once you move the pressure up and adjust with the NV it's pretty stable. I've been using some for over 7 years even with the NV that came with it and no problems. 

Some of the reasons it's always knocked is that:

1 - There is a tremendous amount of them in use 
2 - It's usually the 1st regulator for many newbies and they simply don't know how to use it 
3 - Many buy it used after it's been abused by the people in point #2 and then they come on the forum and say it stinks


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Man! I've used at least 10 different kinds of regulators and never had a problem with any of them.

$84 is a good price considering the thing has a solenoid. You can get a beer regulator for $40 but if you want to be able to turn off the CO2 whenever you want or if you want the CO2 to not run if your power goes out (fish will suffocate pretty fast with the filter off) you need a solenoid. A solenoid is $40. The fittings to atach it to an existing regulator are a pain to find. Bottom line - $84 is a good price.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

you can build a dual stage regulator with needle valve and solenoid for less than 100. you just need to have lots of patience and time to find the deals on ebay.


----------



## Dans85 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys. I am in the process of buying a used regulator on another forum.


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

neilshieh said:


> you can build a dual stage regulator with needle valve and solenoid for less than 100. you just need to have lots of patience and time to find the deals on ebay.


+1. Assembling your own reg is the best way to go. Never heard any problem with folks building their own reg. You just need patience to find a good deal on e bay.


----------

